# UK enclosures



## Minty (Mar 27, 2018)

Any recommendations of where to get enclosures, in the UK?


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 27, 2018)

The Spider Shop, Online Reptile Shop, Internet Reptile, Swell Reptiles, eBay to name a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Mar 28, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> The Spider Shop, Online Reptile Shop, Internet Reptile, Swell Reptiles, eBay to name a few.


Thank you. 

I knew about TSS, I was mainly asking to try and find the best deals.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 28, 2018)

mmcg said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I knew about TSS, I was mainly asking to try and find the best deals.


Yeah, I have to look around to find cheap Exo Terra glass enclosures, Pets At Home do the nano tall for £35 with free shipping, I signed up for their VIP thing (it's free) to get discounts and vouchers to use which is a bonus.


----------



## Minty (Mar 28, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Yeah, I have to look around to find cheap Exo Terra glass enclosures, Pets At Home do the nano tall for £35 with free shipping, I signed up for their VIP thing (it's free) to get discounts and vouchers to use which is a bonus.


Ah yeah I use that scheme for my dog. Cheers for the help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 29, 2018)

Well you do have The Spider Shop, which I'm envious of.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 29, 2018)

High Five for the avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 30, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> Well you do have The Spider Shop, which I'm envious of.


Meh, they're one of the most expensive places to get Ts from here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 30, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Meh, they're one of the most expensive places to get Ts from here.


Yet their prices still seem better than any US shop that I've found?


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 30, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> Yet their prices still seem better than any US shop that I've found?


Yeah, Ts are generally cheaper here in the UK than across the pond but TSS are expensive by our standards, tarantulas are even cheaper over in mainland Europe (it cost me less to get a sexed 7cm female B. hamorii shipped over from Poland than it would have to buy an unsexed 6cm juvenile from TSS).


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 30, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Yeah, Ts are generally cheaper here in the UK than across the pond but TSS are expensive by our standards, tarantulas are even cheaper over in mainland Europe (it cost me less to get a sexed 7cm female B. hamorii shipped over from Poland than it would have to buy an unsexed 6cm juvenile from TSS).


Looks like I'm in the wrong place for this hobby lol.


----------



## Minty (Mar 31, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Meh, they're one of the most expensive places to get Ts from here.


Seriously?! I thought their prices were excellent! Where's better?

I went to Crystal Palace Reptiles and bought an AF Brachypelma Albopilosum for £44.99. I've seen them cheaper from TSS.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 31, 2018)

mmcg said:


> Seriously?! I thought their prices were excellent! Where's better?
> 
> I went to Crystal Palace Reptiles and bought an AF Brachypelma Albopilosum for £44.99. I've seen them cheaper from TSS.


So Many Legs
Exotic Pets UK
Portsmouth Tarantulas
Tarantulas Glasgow
South West Tarantulas
Tarantula Factory
Holmes Inverts and Tarantulas (he also does custom acrylic enclosures)

Loads more on Wastebook if you join some of the tarantula groups there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## grammastolla54 (Apr 1, 2018)

mmcg said:


> Any recommendations of where to get enclosures, in the UK?


or you could get a bunch of plastic pots!



The Grym Reaper said:


> So Many Legs
> Exotic Pets UK
> Portsmouth Tarantulas
> Tarantulas Glasgow
> ...


is 25 euros $20 in us dollars? canada go by euros?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 1, 2018)

grammastolla54 said:


> is 25 euros $20 in us dollars? canada go by euros?


It's about $31.
We use £ in the UK (£25 = $35), though, not Euros.
Canada use Canadian $.


----------



## Minty (Apr 2, 2018)

grammastolla54 said:


> or you could get a bunch of plastic pots!


Yeah I've got a plastic shoebox that only cost £2, for terrestrial species, until I get them a nicer enclosure. This time I was looking for an arboreal set up and I got one yesterday. Just waiting on my P.Metallica to arrive now!


----------



## Minty (May 1, 2018)

My post in here was deleted (which is cool, I understand there are rules), but am I allowed to name the place I originally linked?

@cold blood


----------



## Ungoliant (May 1, 2018)

mmcg said:


> My post in here was deleted (which is cool, I understand there are rules), but am I allowed to name the place I originally linked?


Yes, as long as you don't post a link.

The rules basically prohibit the following outside of the classifieds:

link to store or ad
store/seller name + item + price

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## Minty (May 2, 2018)

Then I recommend bugzarre for anyone in the UK who is interested in well priced enclosures.


----------

